# gato, lindo, fofo, fofa



## mhaeves

Hola!

Alguien me podría decir que significa esto de "fofa" el contexto es solo este "Vc eh muito fofa", concretamente lo dice un brasileño!

Muito obrigada!!!


----------



## elizabeth_b

Lo mas cercano es que "Eres muy tierna". 

Fofo es algo suave, blando.  Un bebé es fofo, o un peluche.  Veamos si alguien mas da su opinión.


----------



## nusa

También puede ser "Eres muy guapa".
Mira lo que se dijo aquí.
Un saludo.


----------



## Tomby

Tens razão Elizabeth_b 
Dei uma olhadinha ao Aurélio e, entre várias acepções diz: leve, ralo e que facilmente cede à pressão; mole, macio, brando; elástico. Exemplos: _pão fofo_, _cama fofa_. 
Familiarmente no Brasil: bonito e gracioso. Exemplo: _criança fofa_. 
Espero ter ajudado. 
TT.


----------



## elizabeth_b

nusa said:


> También puede ser "Eres muy guapa".
> Mira lo que se dijo aquí.
> Un saludo.


 
No estoy de acuerdo con esta traducción. Para guapa en portugues se utiliza mas bien el "vc é bonita" o "vc é um gatinho" Fofo es es definitiva algo mas relacionado con lo tierno, blando, inclusive como se mencionó en ese Thread, puede estar relacionado con lo gordo.  Estoy de acuerdo con Tombatossals en cuanto a lo referente a bonito o gracioso.


----------



## rosco1329

*Hola en contestación a tu pregunta: en español fofa significa algo suave , blando como otros han descrito.  Mas en portugués, fofa(o) es sinónimo de guapa(o).  Bonito cumplido te han brindado.   *

*De nada *



mhaeves said:


> Hola!
> 
> Alguien me podría decir que significa esto de "fofa" el contexto es solo este "Vc eh muito fofa", concretamente lo dice un brasileño!
> 
> Muito obrigada!!!


----------



## azul84

elizabeth_b said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con esta traducción. Para guapa en portugues se utiliza mas bien el "vc é bonita" o "vc é um gatinho" Fofo es es definitiva algo mas relacionado con lo tierno, blando, inclusive como se mencionó en ese Thread, puede estar relacionado con lo gordo. Estoy de acuerdo con Tombatossals en cuanto a lo referente a bonito o gracioso.


 
Oi elizabeth_b!
Realmente, no Brasil quando você diz que uma pessoa é fofo(a) significa que ela é bonita e graciosa. É aquela pessoal que nos dá vontade de apertá-la (no bom sentido é claro!). 
Fofo(a) também pode ser usado como um vocativo (Ex.1), ou então, uma forma de se desdenhar (Ex.2) a outras pessoas. Veja-se os exemplos abaixo. 
Ex.1: Fofo, você poderia vir aqui?
Ex.2: Eu, hein, fofa! Sai pra lá. 
Obs: Estas frases soam feminino demais.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Edmilson

mhaeves,
imagino que não deva traduzir literalmente a frase, considere a possibilidade de ter provocado um certo encantamento no rapaz, dependendo do contexto.


----------



## elizabeth_b

Exato Edmilson, essa é o ponto.  Entendo sim a palavra Fofa. De fato tenho uma amiga que agente chama de Fofa.  Então na hora de traduzir para o espanhol o termo parecido sería "apapachable" se queremos falar de "É aquela pessoal que nos dá vontade de apertá-la (no bom sentido é claro!). "

Agora o termo "guapo"  es utilizado no espanhol para referirse á uma pessoa muito bem parecida, linda, por dar um exemplo sería uma Angelina Jolie ou uma Rebecca Romjin Stamos.  E por isso que não concordo com que possa ser utilizado ao traducir "Fofa", que como vc-s estão apontando é para designar uma pessoa bonita-graciosa.  

Mais e só a minha opinião.  Não é palavra de Deus, =)


----------



## mhaeves

Muito obrigada a tudos!!!!!en cualquier caso deduzco que lo que me han dicho es bueno!! ;-P


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Bem, se você entender Inglês, pode pensar em "fofa" como uma tradução para "cute". É bastante usada essa correspondência em traduções, legendas, dublagens, etc.


----------



## galcosta

Hola! 

Entiendo  "fofo/a" en portugués como algo tierno y blando, y si um rapaz fala para uma menina "vc é muito fofa", sin duda es un halago, una expresion de cariño.
Es curioso que en Argentina "fofo" se usa en un sentido peyorativo, ej. "es un gordo fofo"


----------



## Tomby

galcosta said:


> Hola! ...//...Es curioso que en Argentina "fofo" se usa en un sentido peyorativo, ej. "es un gordo fofo"


En España también.
Ejemplo: "Ronaldo está fofo". 
Peço desculpas à torcida brasileira.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## faranji

Lo que te han dicho, mhaeves, es que eres una monada.


----------



## Sherezade_

Olá. Eu sou espanhola e gostaría de saber qual destas palavras e mais correta para dizer "Guapo" a um garoto en português do Brasil:

Badejo, fofo, gato, lindo...

Sao todas corretas? Qual e mais comum? Qual é mais linda?

Desculpa per meu pessimo português, eu estou aprendendo  

Muito obrigada!


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Sherezade, y bienvenida!
Badejo = não é muito comum, confesso que nunca tinha ouvido.
Fofo = ay, fofo, ¡no!, porfa, es un poco cursi. E fofinho, nem pensar!!! A não ser que o seu "guapo" seja um bebê. 
Gato = esta é a minha preferida.
Lindo = também pode usar, mas fico com "gato".

Vamos ver o que o resto da galera opina.
E sorte com o seu gato!
O

PS: O seu português não é péssimo, muito pelo contrário, só não esquece que o nosso condicional não tem acento (em português é gostaria e não gostaría).


----------



## Sherezade_

Nao esquecerei. Muito obrigada


----------



## Mangato

Badejo? nunca ouvi se não for para o peixe (abadejo). Ademais soa como pendejo (coisa que pende). Nossa... Se alguém me chamar badejo, leva uma tapa na cara

Fofo, entendo macio, mole. Os pequeninos são fofinhos.

Gato, asim gostaria de ser chamado, mais ainda gatinho

Cumprimentos, e perdão pela brincadeira

MG


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Gato, asim gostaria de ser chamado, mais ainda gatinho
> MG


 
¡A-ha!, ahora entiendo tu nick: ManGATO, jejeje, suena mejor que Manguapo.


----------



## Mangato

Ya me gustaría. Pero solo de apellido


----------



## Cecília Meloni

"Fofo/a" en portugués quiere decir que eres una persona muy muy guapa y agradable. Los niños siempre son unos "fofos", aunque no sean bonitos, pero tienen algo que nos atrae, son dulces. "Gato/a" sí es guapo/a (en el sentido físico). ? En español también es así ?


----------



## Sherezade_

Eu encontrei a palavra Badejo en Wordreference ... Mais acho que nao é muito conhecida, nem muito acertada. 

Gatinho é a melhor opçao? Eu gosto dissa palavra, é linda 

Cecília: acho que "gato" seria equivalente a "guapo", e "fofo" seria algo assim como "tierno" ("tender"), o "mono" ("cute" em inglés). Em espanhol, guapo é mais para sentido físico, sim.

Obrigada


----------



## julioprof

Mira, "fofa, fofinha" en Brasil quiere decir sencillamente "encantadora, graciosa, amable, agradable". Es una referencia positiva a la apariencia de alguien (una mujer, una niña o niño, pero no se aplica a los hombres, sino con alguna ironía). También puede referirse más bien a la actitud, que a la apariencia de alguien. En este caso, a alguien sencillo, altruísta, bondadoso o incluso romántico.

En España, podría ser algo como "maja", "mona" o simplemente "guapa" (aunque he visto que a algunos no les gusta esta última traducción). En Latinoamérica, "guay", "chevery" o "padre". No tiene nada que ver (si no hay ironía) con gordo, blando, flácido, ni nada por el estilo.

Prof. Julio Leal


----------



## Sherezade_

Outra pergunta: 

"Gatinho" é uma palavra mais sexual o mais carinhosa? Nao sera muito descarado se eu lhe diz isso?


----------



## Mangato

Acho que mais carinhosa, agora e melhor que dem resposta as nativas.


----------



## Sherezade_

Tombatossals, te necesito


----------



## Tomby

Sherezade_ said:


> Tombatossals, te necesito


----------



## Sherezade_

TT, me ayudas con esto, por favor?



Sherezade_ said:


> Outra pergunta:
> 
> "Gatinho" é uma palavra mais sexual o mais carinhosa? Nao sera muito descarado se eu lhe diz isso?


----------



## olivinha

Sherezade_ said:


> Outra pergunta:
> 
> "Gatinho" é uma palavra mais sexual o mais carinhosa? Nao sera muito descarado se eu lhe diz isso?


 
Não tem descaro nenhum, Shere, pode dizer gatinho à vontade que realmente é uma forma carinhosa de chamar o seu guapo gato.


----------



## Tomby

Sherezade_ said:


> TT, me ayudas con esto, por favor?


Sinto não poder ajudar-lhe. Ignoro o veradeiro significado de "gatinha" e as conotações dela. 
Porém encontrei este tread sobre este tema. Veja, por favor: *click *
Bom fim-de-semana!
TT.


----------



## Sherezade_

Obrigadissima


----------



## julioprof

"Gatinho" é uma palavra mais sexual o mais carinhosa? Nao sera muito descarado se eu lhe diz isso? 

Sou brasileiro nativo e posso afirmar que a conotação sexual, se houver, não está jamais na palavra em si, mas no contexto ou no tom. "Gato(a)" é simplesmente um elogio à beleza de alguém. Uma "mãe coruja" poderia tranqüilamente se referir assim ao seu filho entre as amigas cujas filhas, a seu ver, fossem boas candidatas a "futuras noras" (rsrsrsr). Não é indecente, nem imoral, apenas elogioso. "Gato" é *atraente* no sentido físico, ou melhor, fisionômico. Não há nada de ofensivo, grosseiro ou apelativo na palavra. Pode usar "na boa", sem medo de ser feliz!


----------



## Sherezade_

Sem medo de ser feliz... Tentarei 

Muito obrigada, Julio


----------



## Mandiquita

Mono!!!!
"que mono eres!" = "que fofo És!"


----------



## WhoSoyEu

olivinha said:


> Badejo = não é muito comum, confesso que nunca tinha ouvido.quote]
> 
> Yo sí. Con papas.


----------



## coquis14

WhoSoyEu said:


> olivinha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Badejo = não é muito comum, confesso que nunca tinha ouvido.quote]
> 
> Yo sí. Con papas.
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que te referís al "abadejo" , un pez que se come mucho acá en Mar del Plata. Badejo nunca la esuché , ni como sinónimo de lindo , ni como ninguna otra cosa.
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

coquis14 said:


> WhoSoyEu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que te referís a "abadejo" , un pez que se come mucho acá en Mar del Plata. Badejo nunca la esuché , ni como sinónimo de lindo , ni como ninguna otra cosa.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Así es. El "abadejo" se llama "badejo" en Brasil. Y con papas sólo el pez...
Click to expand...


----------



## olivinha

WhoSoyEu said:


> olivinha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Badejo = não é muito comum, confesso que nunca tinha ouvido.quote]
> 
> Yo sí. Con papas.
> 
> 
> 
> Oi, Who.
> De onde você tirou este _quote_ de olivinha? Tem a ver com este _thread_?
Click to expand...


----------



## lola!!

hola a todos conozco a alguien de Brazil y me envio un mensaje de texto y quiero saber si alguien me pudiera decir que significa la palabra fofinha, gracias


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No te preocupes porque es una forma cariñosa de expresión.


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida, fofinha! 

Na discussão acima da sua pergunta você encontrará muitas explicações sobre o termo.


----------



## Istriano

*Fofo *significa _mono, cuco, lindo_ (na Espanha), _rico _(na Argentina)...
É uma pena a palavra lindo  não ser usada na Espanha no sentido de _bonito_, _belo_, só se usa no sentido de _fofo_. 
Para uma coisa *fofa *também se diz _uma fofura_ (ou _uma lindura_  ): ''Esse neném é uma (baita) fofura/lindura.''

Alguém poderia me dizer como se fala _boniteza _e _lindeza _em espanhol?
Obrigado.


----------

